# Are people afraid to deliver late at night??



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

Question to experienced drivers..When I'm off block and decide to log in at say 1am, and I get a 18.00 offer or something good like that. Why would a driver on block turn that down and then it gets sent to me. R there not enough drivers at 1 am . What percentage of men and women here don't deliver from 12 to 2 am because of safety.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I used to deliver pizza until 2AM.......was never concerned to be honest.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Does your region have blocks at 1:00 am? Here blocks go from 8:00 am to 11:00 pm.

Personally, I don't drive late at night, but it's not because of fear. After 10:00 pm the only restaurants that are open are a McDs, two Denny's (one awful one) and an IHOP. I've accepted some pings from them when I was on my way home, but generally they're long distance/low money trips.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I worked privately for a stand alone pizza joint.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

In my market grubhub logs me off automatically after 11 PM. I have done deliveries after 11 PM but they are usually late deliveries.

I deliver UberEats all the time from 11 PM through 5 AM. I am not worried about safety, but then I carry multiple firearms.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Only fast food open after 8:30 here. I'm not driving around for $3 and $0 tip.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

driving food at 2 am is a lot safer than driving pax at 2am. No one is inside your car.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I had some very profitable nights from 11-2 on the weekends


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

With GH, I’ve delivered as late as midnight. It was very busy, and I was in a safe area. 

With UE, the latest I’ve delivered is 11pm. I didn’t like delivering that late with UE because they hide the destination.


----------



## UberKitsa123 (Apr 29, 2019)

For me, the late night deliveries seem to be young teenage kids or the gaming crowd. I have not had any odd or scary incidences yet anyways.


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

1776abe said:


> Question to experienced drivers..When I'm off block and decide to log in at say 1am, and I get a 18.00 offer or something good like that. Why would a driver on block turn that down and then it gets sent to me. R there not enough drivers at 1 am . What percentage of men and women here don't deliver from 12 to 2 am because of safety.


typically those orders are going to be at a fast food joint like taco bell, mcdonalds, or whataburger. Minimum 30-45 min wait in line. At least thats been my experience. waiting in line that long is not worth the typical $5-$7 delivery fee and no tip because it takes so long to get there.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

1776abe said:


> ...and I get a 18.00 offer or something good like that. Why would a driver on block turn that down...





Mikeoftulsa said:


> ...waiting in line that long is not worth the typical $5-$7 delivery fee and no tip...


It seems like the question that you answered is not the question that was asked.


----------



## Dr. Doug (Sep 11, 2017)

Doesn't fit my personal needs and I like to avoid drunk pick-ups.


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> It seems like the question that you answered is not the question that was asked.


I've never seen an order in the $18.00 range. The most I've seen was $9.00. Regardless, the amount of the order doesn't really matter. And I answered why I (as an experienced driver) wouldn't take a good paying order at 1am. Please elaborate how I didn't answer the question at hand?


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Mikeoftulsa said:


> Please elaborate how I didn't answer the question at hand?


I debated with myself whether or not to reply to this or just drop it because I really have no interest in starting/furthering an argument, but you asked me to elaborate so here goes.



Mikeoftulsa said:


> I've never seen an order in the $18.00 range.


Then your experience is not relevant to the question. The question was why do drivers turn down offers in that range. The question you answered is why do drivers turn down offers in the $5-$7 range. That's not the same question.

By the way, since the apps that tell you the delivery payout ahead of time (GrubHub, DoorDash, etc.) are not active in my region at 1:00 a.m., my experience is also not relevant to the question.



Mikeoftulsa said:


> And I answered why I (as an experienced driver) wouldn't take a good paying order at 1am.


No, you didn't. You answered why you wouldn't take a $5-$7 order at 1:00 a.m. That's not a good-paying order. Even in the middle of the day, I will only accept those under very specific circumstances.



Mikeoftulsa said:


> Regardless, the amount of the order doesn't really matter.


That's absurd. Of course it matters. How would it not matter? I have a ton more patience for an $18 delivery than I do for a $5 delivery.


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> That's absurd. Of course it matters. How would it not matter? I have a ton more patience for an $18 delivery than I do for a $5 delivery.


Good luck with that. No way i'm waiting 45 mins in a drive through for $18.00. Double it, and I might consider it.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Mikeoftulsa said:


> Double it, and I might consider it.


Then the amount of the order does matter.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

18.00 is a good order. Even if it takes 45 minutes to complete which wasn't the case.thats more than 18.00 an hour if u get another ping in the next 15 minutes.pretty good to drive around in a car


----------

